
Why some people just won't stay at home - Farbodkhz
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/24/health/social-distancing-wellness-trnd/index.html
======
jjgreen
Maybe they looked at the advice, looked at the numbers and decided that it's
worth taking the risk. Isn't that what personal freedom is about?

~~~
Farbodkhz
The thing is this is not a just a personal risk. Maybe other people who have
no choice but to be outside because of their work or st else don't want to
take that risk but this risk is being forced on them. Isn't it our
responsibility not to increase the risk on their lives if we can stay at home?

~~~
jjgreen
Can't you justify banning drinking (think of the children!), driving (you
might run someone over!), or pretty-much anything you like using the same
argument?

